# FVW Recipes



## masta (Dec 23, 2005)

I have toyed with this idea for a while and finally have decided to post it. I think it would be great if we had our own collection of recipes developed by the members of FVW.


These recipes could include wine, mead, and beer. Even though I am bringing this idea forward I do not have the extra time to lead the effort. I certainly could help and Martina has also offer her assistance.


To start I am asking for a volunteer to lead this project and any ideas that you might have on the format or anything else.


After it is complete it would be located on the FVW main website for all of George's customers to have access to it. You can post your ideas on this thread or send them to me via e-mail at [email protected]


We also need to pick a name for it. I would like to try something like the "Toy Store Recipe Book". Please use your imagination and let the ideas fly!


Thanks Scott





*Edited by: masta *


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## peterCooper (Dec 23, 2005)

I've been thinking along the same line. Do you think it a good idea, if we 
can get all the advice and recipes and techniques together, to burn a CD as a 
sort of help file to include with the starter kits?


----------



## masta (Dec 23, 2005)

Peter, that certainly is a possibility and how greatwould that be for a new winemaker to get a CD with recipes and techniques all together to help them get started and answer questions.


Awesome idea!


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 23, 2005)

http://www.quitobee.paetzel.info/funform.html





On my website, you can easily enter in all the infos to your recipes. In that way, all recipes will be standard when compiled. I will receive at as an email.





Hope this helps,








Martina


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 23, 2005)

Smart.....


----------



## Big Port (Dec 23, 2005)

I'd love to be a part of the project. If there is anything I can do please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 24, 2005)

I like the idea a lot and will assist however I can




A Recipe to Meet Your Need
To Make a Fine Wine
Beer 
Or Mead


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 24, 2005)

Whata fabulous idea!



Now Bert can show me how important it is to make notes and do all your paperwork!


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 24, 2005)

Well, we would need some recipes.









Start going on http://www.quitobee.paetzel.info/funform.htmland enter them in there. Once we get a few, we can start thinking of further plans, I would think.






Again, if something is missing from the website listed above that you need for your recipes, let me know. Fill in anything that you might have. If a field is left empty, that's okay too.








What I think would be nice, which is not in other wine-recipe books are pictures. What do other people think?





M.


*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 24, 2005)

This is what you will see after clicking submit:








I will get a similar looking email.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes! Pictures! It's all so easy and cheap if it's all electronic! And you know we all love pictures. Martina, will Santa be bringing you that cellar cam that someone suggested?


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 24, 2005)

Martina,
I tried putting in my cranberry apple recipe but with 6 gallllons of apple 
juice, 1lb of cranberries , 2oz currants 2oz raisins there wasn't enough room 
on the fruit line to put it all and it seems like there is limit on the numberof 
characters that can be input on that line. Is that something you can fix or 
change so that I can put my recipe in?

Peter


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 24, 2005)

Sure Peter. I'm working on it now.


Oh yes. Whoever wants to compile them, I can have the program send the email directly to them.


M.


BTW, PWP... No chance of a cellar cam.






You could see *me*!*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 24, 2005)

Okay, working now. Now there are 3 lines of 45 characters each for ingredients.


Also added a "yeast" field.


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow, that was quick


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 26, 2005)

Thank you PeterCooper for adding the first recipe!


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 26, 2005)

Okay, I completely "forgot" to add this:






I spoke to my husband when we started this thread, and when masta wrote to me about this idea. I told him (my husband) that I started a website on my quitobee website about entering data for standardization purposes.


So, what does my husband do?He has given me a domain _and_ website design for christmas! The domain is: http://www.mywinerecipes.com


He wiill be working on the website within the next week.


We have talked about what wiill go in there, and what search functions there will be this morning. 


_*All I can say is:*_ Make sure your pictures are no larger than 150 kb, and make sure you have some recipes ready (PeterCooper, don't worry - I'll add your recipe myself again!). There will be a few changes in the format, but they will be much better, so it sounds.






There will be a "tasting notes" section, a huge search engine (looking for a red, sweet, vegetable wine that was a "gold" winner? Or how about a white, dry herb wine? Or what about a tweaked kit wine? You will find them), and a lot more. 


I will definitely keep you posted!!!!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 4, 2006)




----------

